# Miniteich - Mondlicht2202s Teichdoku Endlich einen Teich, auch wenn es "nur" ein Hochteich ist



## Mondlicht2202 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle Teichbegeisterten,

wir haben uns nun endlich auch für einen Teich entschieden. Da wir einen kleinen Sohn haben, sollte es "nur" ein Hochteich sein.
Wir haben uns im Netz zu diversen Arten inspirieren lassen und sind auf eine Bauanleitung von einem großen Baumarkt mit drei Buchstaben gestoßen. (ich weiß gar nicht ob man Firmennamen schreiben darf in einem Forum, denn ich mache es das erste Mal).
Da es ja soooo viel zu beachten gibt, haben wir uns hier im Forum einiges Wissen angeeignet. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht hier durchzustöbern. Vielen Dank dafür ;-)
Nun steht er seit gestern und ich wollte euch mal einige Bilder davon zeigen. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere erfahrene Teichbesitzer noch einige Tipps und Anregungen.
Jetzt erstmal die Features:
-300 l Teichwanne
-Teichgranulat von Kö***
-eine __ Iris pseudacorus veriegata
-einen __ Rohrkolben typha latifolia
-eine __ Wasserfeder 
-einen __ Wasserstern 
-eine Nadelsimse
-eine __ Zwergseerose
-eine Pflanze deren Name ich leider nicht mehr weiß für die mittlere Zone
-eine Wasserhyazinthe
-Hornhaut
-__ Krebsschere
-gemeiner Schwimmfarn
-einen Unterwasserfilter Uvc 3000 von T**m
-zwei Sumpfdeckelschnecken.
Der Teich ist halbschattig gelegen. Unsere Wasserqualität ist leider sehr hart.
So jetzt kennt ihr alle Fakten.  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eine Rückmeldung dazu geben wollt.
Mein Mann ist ein wenig am meckern bezüglich der Stromkosten. Seine Idee ist jetzt,  dass die Pumpe nachts ja nicht laufen muss. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Soll ich das Teichgranulat auch auf den Grund verteilen? Die Beratung war irgendwie nicht so wie gewünscht,  sie meinte man bräuchte gar nix reinfüllen. Seerose steht ja im Pflanzkorb.
Anbei hänge ich euch noch einige Bilder zum Werdegang des Teiches. Ich hoffe, dass klappt, denn wie gesagt,  es ist das erste mal, dass ich in einem Forum aktiv schreibe ;-)

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (3. Mai 2015)

Habe eben gelernt, dass hier gar keine Antwort gegeben werden kann 
Anfängerfehler  
Kann mir nun jemand helfen wie ich es unter die Rubrik "mein Teich und ich stellen kann"?
Schickt mir doch bitte mal eine PN. Danke!

Euer Teich- UND Forumneuling 

Melanie


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

Servus Melanie

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich habe mal dein Thema verschoben. 
Zu finden in "Mein Teich und ich" ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut, 

vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie,

das ist ein schöner Hochteich geworden, euer Sohn hätte wohl lieber nur Sand in der großen Buddelkiste   
Denkt bitte daran das bei dieser Teichform Fische ungeeignet sind (könnte im Winter durchfrieren), aber es werden sich bald __ Libellen & Co. einfinden.

So ein Teichfilter sollte schon 24/7 durchlaufen, da sonst die Bakterien die sich im Filter zur Reinigung bilden absterben könnten. Schau doch mal auf die Pumpe/UVC was die an Strom brauchen. Die UVC muss nicht das ganze Jahr in Betrieb sein - meistens reicht es wenn sie ein paar Wochen im Frühjahr an ist.

wenn in einem Jahr mal alles richtig angewachsen ist könnt ihr vielleicht ganz auf den Filter verzichten, aber nur wenn *keine Fische* im Teich sind.


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Fische sollen da keine rein. Wir hätten zwar genug Aquarien als Winterquartier, aber das ist ja nur Stress für die Tiere. Wir wollten den Teich hauptsächlich wegen dem tollen Wasserplätschern und den schönen Pflanzen. Kann man denn die UV Lampe einfach draußen lassen? Die Pumpe hat 20 Watt in der Stunde, die UVC Lampe nochmal 7 Watt. Über solch einen geringen Verbrauchswert wirst du sicherlich schmunzeln. Habe mir eben deinen Thread angefangen durchzulesen. Bin ganz beeindruckt! 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie 
Warum hast du die Teichschale in deinen Teich gesetzt ?, Naja egal kannst du ja wieder ausbauen 

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum ,die UVC kannst du normal abschalten wenn die Algenblüte rum ist.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2015)

Mondlicht2202 schrieb:


> Kann man denn die UV Lampe einfach draußen lassen?


Eigentlich ja, die UVC verklumpt nur die grünen Schwebealgen die dann besser im Filter hängen bleiben.

Bei 20Watt sind die Stromkosten nicht allzu hoch - ca. 6€/Monat - und im Winter sollte man ja den Filter abbauen das nix eingefriert/aufplatzt.

Da ich meinen Teich zur Zeit nur mit einem Luftheber umwälze hält sich bei mir der Stromverbrauch auch in Grenzen - ca. 30-35 Watt.


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Patrick,

das ist ja ein lustiger Gedanke  Teich in Teich... Die schwarze "Folie" ist Unkrautvlies. Die dient dazu, dass der Sand und die Erde nicht durch unsere Terrasse rutsch,  gleichzeitig sollte es ja wasserdurchlässig bleiben, damit die Terrassenbretter nicht durchfaulen. Ich hoffe unser Grundgedanke geht auf. 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Mondlicht2202 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe unser Grundgedanke geht auf.



Ich hoffe mein Grundgedanke ging auch auf 

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz, Patrick


----------



## Plätscher (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie,

dann sag ich auch mal etwas zu deinem Hochteich. Wg. Bodengrund da muß nix rein aber man kann aus opt. Gründen eine dünne Feinkiesschicht einfüllen. Deinen Filter kenne ich nicht aber er muß nicht durchlaufen, keine Fische kein Fischpipi und Aa und somit auch nix was die Bakterien in ungiftige Sachen umwandeln müssen (im Teich sind genug Bakterien die das erledigen) somit arbeitet der Filter nur mechanisch d. h. er filtert Feststoffe aus da ist es nicht nötig ihn 24Std. laufen zu lassen. 
Die UVC finde ich Kontraproduktiv sie tötet zwar die Schwebealgen ab und lässt sie verklumpen aber sie tötet auch die Larven von Wasserinsekten wie z.B. Daphnien ab und gerade diese Miniviecher sind wichtig für die Wasserqualität, sie ernähren sich auch hauptsächlich von Algen. 

Übrigens was ist "Hornhaut" diese Wasserpflanze kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen

Die Hornhaut ist eng verwandt , mit der Regenbogenhaut auch __ Iris genannt ,also ist es eine verwandte der Iris

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Melanie,
da dein Mann ja schon wegen der Stromkosten meckert: mach doch den Filter ganz weg. Klar, jetzt habt ihr ihr ihn gekauft - aber: Wasser, Pflanzen, Insekten, __ Schnecken...da braucht man gar keinen Filter. Vielleicht ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen mehr. Sicherlich habt ihr einen Becher __ Hornkraut gekauft - aber die submersen Pflanzen sind die wichtigsten im Teich. Sie sorgen dafür, dass den Algen die Nahrung streitig gemacht wird.
Ansonsten: etwas Geduld und immer schön in den Teich starren (mein ich im Ernst) - dann erst sieht man wirklich, wie sich aus einem Bottich mit Wasser und Pflanzen ein kleines Biotop entwickeln kann - und zwar ganz ohne jede Technik.
petra


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,
Hallo an alle Anderen

jetzt hab ich meine Mann gerade soweit, dass ich die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen darf ;-)
Die UVC Lampe ist,  soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe eh nonsens,  da wir ja noch gar keine Algen habe.  Dann werde ich diese zumindest mal demontieren.

Mein Sohn und ich haben heute morgen die __ Schnecken gesichtet.  Scheinbar fühlen die sich wohl. Ich hänge euch mal ein Bild ran.

Ich freue mich sehr, über eure Rückmeldungen.

Damit sich das __ Hornkraut verankern kann werde ich etwas Marmorsplit auf dem Grund verteilen. Ich kann es gar nicht erwarten, dass die Pflanzen anfangen zu wachsen. 
Ich muss sogar jeden Tag reingucken, denn das ist ja das schöne am Teich!

Mein Menne hat heute Kies oben auf die Erde gelegt. Das macht einen ganz anderen Eindruck. Jetzt muss uns nur noch eine gute Idee einfallen um den Teichrand zu kaschieren,  hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Ähm Pflanzen ,Pflanzen , Pflanzen, schwupp ist der Rand weg..........

Schau mal mein Mini Projekt 2014
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mini-aus-edelstahl-für-die-seerose.41614/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (4. Mai 2015)

__ Hornkraut verankert sich nicht. Es bildet keine Wurzeln. Es braucht keinen Bodengrund.
petra


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (4. Mai 2015)

Zack und wieder was dazu gelernt, einfach super dieses Forum


----------



## Plätscher (4. Mai 2015)

pema schrieb:


> __ Hornkraut verankert sich nicht. Es bildet keine Wurzeln. Es braucht keinen Bodengrund.
> petra


Einspruch, Hornkraut zieht zwar die für das Wachstum nötigen Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser aber bildet auch Wurzeln aus um sich zu verankern.


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (4. Mai 2015)

Nun da ich etwas Grund geschaffen habe, werde ich es einfach mal in zwei Monaten überprüfen und leicht dran zupfen. Sozusagen  eine "Teich-Feldstudie"


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo und willkommen!  Ein hübsches Miniteichlein habt Ihr da angelegt! Das gibt einer Sitzecke im Garten gleich 
ganz andere Anziehungskraft.  Und für Kinder natürlich sehr viel zu beobachten. Ich schliesse mich den anderen an, große Technik braucht ein fischloser Teich nicht. Je natürlicher, desto eher wird es bevölkert. Bald werden auch __ Libellen und __ Frösche einwandern, vielleicht sogar __ Molche. Das Wasserspiel ist für uns Menschen wohltuend und lockt sicher auch einiges Getier an, da es die Umgebung etwas befeuchtet.  Evtl. Wird die Seerose die einzige sein, die das nicht mag.
Für den Rand würden sich __ Moos, flache Findlinge und Totholz/Wurzeln anbieten, in losem Wechsel wirkt das sehr natürlich.
viel Spaß beim Beobachten!
lg ina


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (4. Mai 2015)

Meinst du __ Frösche kommen da hoch??? Froschgequake fände ich fein, aber ich befürchte ausser einer Flugregatta wird nix kommen. Unser Garten ist von hohen Mauern umgeben  so viel Natur ist hier dank Flurbereinigung leider nicht. Aber ich bleibe trotzdem optimistisch.
Das mit den Findlingen finde ich prima. Die muss ich nur dazuschmuggeln, denn mein Mann ist eher für klare Strukturen... ein echter BWLer halt  oder ich lasse es Sohnemann hinlegen, dem kann er es nicht verübeln.


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2015)

Ja...das hatte ich angesichts der weissen Kiesel schon vermutet. .  aber dann hätte das Becken eigentlich ja auch nicht so eine organische sondern eher ne geometrische Form haben sollen..Du und Sohnemann, verteidigt Euer Stückchen Wildnis!
lg ina


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich sag euch, heute Morgen hatten wir eine helle Freude beim Teich gucken ;-) 
Er fängt an zu leben!!!! YIPPIEH! Wir fanden zwar eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke tot, doch dafür war ein Laich und eine Babyschnecke da!! Selbst ein Wasserfloh (denke mal, dass es einer war) zog seine Runden.
Was können denn das für kleine Würmchen sein?? Die kriechen... Könnten das auch Stechmückenlarven sein??? Kenne die nur gekringelt.
Die Blumen Zicken etwas rum, die brauchen mal dringend Sonne und Wärme :-(
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich bezüglich der Seerose? Wir hatten sie schon gekauft und dann erst gab ich erfahren, dass sie sich gar nicht mit ner Wasserfontäne vertragen. Sie stehen so weit auseinander wie es nur geht. Was passiert denn dann mit der Seerose?


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich revidiere: KEIN Floh... Ein FURCHENSCHWIMMER 

Ist das ein gutes Zeichen?


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder zu der Schnecke und den ominösen Würmern ￼


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo
vergleich mal ...............
https://www.google.de/search?q=schn...KgJ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1639&bih=779&dpr=0.83

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (31. Mai 2015)

Ne, irgendwie nicht. Hab sie auch auf einer Schnecke beaobachtet. Eine Woche später war ja eine tot...


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (31. Mai 2015)

Ach ja... Noch was...
Was ist das für ein Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche?


----------

